# Not keeping 'logged in'



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I have always set my login to 'remember' and set IE to give the forum special privledges for cookies and have never had to log-in each time... until yesterday... since last night, every few pages I get logged out and have to log back in again... its only on the Fourm, other bbs and eCommerce sites appear OK and remember me no problem...

has something changed?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jae has been away so nothing has changed mate.

My guess would be a corrupt cookie somehwere, or your firewall needs tweaking. Delete all your related cookies in your temp internet folder and your cookies folder, log back in and give it a go. If you are running a firewall, add the site to the trusted area (if possible) and again see if that works.

Apart from that, im not sure whats happening. :? Unless it's some sort of mining ware which have got itself onto your machine in some way.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Done all the obvious, nothings changed on my machine... my registry scanner tells me its identical to 3 days ago... cookies are there and if I delete and relog-in it creates new ones but every so often it doesnt seem to recognise they are there... also I get a scripting error about the same time...so wonder if theres some ad script thats changed and causing the prob. i can guarantee its not a firewall prob as having the same prob here and at the office and only on the TT site....other forums (audiworld, tyresmoke, bikemagic, etc etc. remember me OK as does my various bank and CC sites)...

Also prob occurs on another machine I have here... so not specific to my machine...

and can guarantee all machines are clean...

weird tho if no one else is getting problem...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> Done all the obvious, nothings changed on my machine... my registry scanner tells me its identical to 3 days ago... cookies are there and if I delete and relog-in it creates new ones but every so often it doesnt seem to recognise they are there... also I get a scripting error about the same time...so wonder if theres some ad script thats changed and causing the prob. i can guarantee its not a firewall prob as having the same prob here and at the office and only on the TT site....other forums (audiworld, tyresmoke, bikemagic, etc etc. remember me OK as does my various bank and CC sites)...
> 
> Also prob occurs on another machine I have here... so not specific to my machine...
> 
> ...


Hmmm, thats got me stumped then. :?: I know a few of the ads use javascript and we have had some problems with a few ads in the past (one of them being 'Portland Holidays'), casueing script errors.

I think this might be one for Jae to answer when he gets back.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I've noticed the same thing - and not just on the forum, other sites seem to be losing their cookies. I've run Spybot and cleaned everything but it still happens


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I've noticed the same thing - and not just on the forum, other sites seem to be losing their cookies. I've run Spybot and cleaned everything but it still happens


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

It's happening to me also. It's the TT site for sure.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Had a similar problem with my laptop, but desktop was working ok. I deleted all related TTF cookies from my laptop and all was fine again when I next logged in (and has been since).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

maybe it is running SpyBot that is removing the forum cookies??!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Threads seem to be marked read before I read them only happened a couple of time though


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

well this problem still occuring...deleted all cookies and I can see it creating the new one, which looks like:


```
phpbb2mysql_data
a%3A0%3A%7B%7D
www.********.co.uk/
1024
2069285504
xxxxxxxx
4134311600
xxxxxxxx
*
```
but when I ask to log in and remember me it creates a cookie and text file that looks like:


```
phpbb2mysql_data
a%3A2%3A%7Bs%3A11%3A%22autologinid%22%3Bs%3A32%3A%222f17b1424e638377470c9f53ef3d82e3%22%3Bs%3A6%3A%22userid%22%3Bs%3A2%3A%2296%22%3B%7D
www.********.co.uk/
1536
2183449344
xxxxxxxx
3772747328
xxxxxxxx
*
```
but then next time I connect to the site it deletes that and leaves a cookie but with no text file behind it...

other sites using exactly the same BBS system, with a virtually identical cookie (other than the site URL or course) work perfectly OK and remember me.... This is getting to be a pain...every time I do a long post it logs me out and I lose the post and have to start over...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Same thing has just started happening to me.... and I've not changed anything....

....and it's just this forum, and it's every time. I agree - major pain. SOMETHING must have changed...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

touch wood, everything it ok here... :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I just deleted my ******** cookie and logged back in. Everything seems ok now..... fingers crossed!

Clive


----------

